
Ustream.tv: A network of justin.tv knockoffs without the tech - danielha
http://www.ustream.tv/
======
domp
They should get some big players to wear cameras around. Have a featured
promotion like 'The Day in the Life of..' to boost their traffic. I'd love to
see a day in the life of a semi-popular person(All I can think of is a
musician). Okay, this is probably an obvious idea.

------
pg
Justin.tv is going to be a network. So this isn't a network of knockoffs, just
a knockoff.

